# Marneus Calgar and Honour Guard



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I have just purchased the Marneus Calgar and Honour Guard. Marneus Calgar wear the Antilochus armour, and the honour guard is 5 marines, including the company champion.
I was just wondering what options and tactics this opens for me? I normally play with a balanced force, although depending on the mission and opponent will change tactics, so all posts will be highly appreciated!
Thanks a lot guys x


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

I run him with out the 15 point amour, with 5 honor guard, banner, they do best charging from a landraider but i also like to throw them in a razor back but you have to drop the squad to 5. calgar is a no brianer get him into combat and the squad with a special character to take advantage of the special ability.

Hope i helped and good luck:victory:


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, he can't really run him without the armor... He has to get a power armored model to rep him otherwise. I'd suggest sticking with all of their basic gear. Don't upgrade anyone. Obviously, he has to have a land raider to travel around in.

Beware, this squad will die horribly deaths to anything with higher Init and power weapons, or to TH/SS termies, who can shrug off those power weapon attacks quite well. And, the TH/SS termies can do it much cheaper.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

maniclurker said:


> Well, he can't really run him without the armor... He has to get a power armored model to rep him otherwise. I'd suggest sticking with all of their basic gear. Don't upgrade anyone. Obviously, he has to have a land raider to travel around in.
> 
> Beware, this squad will die horribly deaths to anything with higher Init and power weapons, or to TH/SS termies, who can shrug off those power weapon attacks quite well. And, the TH/SS termies can do it much cheaper.


You could always just say "He doesn't have the Terminator armour.", no one would mind.

And um, actually, Honour Guard are cheaper than Terminators.
35 points a model, as opposed to 40.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

Um, I wasn't talking about just the small, 5 man squad of honor guard. I was talking about them, plus marneus calgar. I don't have the codex on me, but I'm sure that costs close to 400 pts. You can get 10 TH/SS termies for 400 pts. Guess who wins that fight?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

maniclurker said:


> Um, I wasn't talking about just the small, 5 man squad of honor guard. I was talking about them, plus marneus calgar. I don't have the codex on me, but I'm sure that costs close to 400 pts. You can get 10 TH/SS termies for 400 pts. Guess who wins that fight?


*shrug*
The initiative (and 4 attacks per model) does make a HUGE difference.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

Against other things... yes. Against TH/SS termies... no.

Let's say that the honor guard/Calgar get the charge on the 10 TH/SS termies.

Honor guard kill 2.32 termies.

The termies then kill all of the honor guard in return (6.4 wounds), and Calgar kills 1.11 of them at the same time. They then kill Calgar over the next 2 turns of combat or so, with the loss of about 5 of their number.

Like I said, you have to keep efficiency in mind. TH/SS termies have lots of it. Honor guard do not. However, there are some situations where honor guard are still useful.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Like totally obliterating anything that isn't obscenely tough or has a good Invulnerable save.
But really, Calgar isn't the best option, we should say there's a normal Chapter Master in there


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

maniclurker said:


> Against other things... yes. Against TH/SS termies... no.
> 
> Let's say that the honor guard/Calgar get the charge on the 10 TH/SS termies.
> 
> ...


Actualy i won 2 games with HG force worth like 800 points, in 1500 games...(didnt get to lose yet), i dont use calgar though he is really unefficient. Otherwise the force kills Anything, including wehicles, if you equip them relic blades, even ass termies had hard time.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!
What makes Calgar so unefficient?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> Thanks guys!
> What makes Calgar so unefficient?


Oh look, he's powerful and tough, but he's not excellent.
Get him into melee and he's great, but he's quite expensive.

Frankly I think the pseudo-fearless is better than his combat use anyway.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

He just isn't Abaddon.

There isn't much of a difference in the points between the 2 models, but Abbadon takes all the cake.

Marneus has 4 ish str8 no save attacks, re-rolls to wound at initiative 1 with WS6.
Abbadon has 5 - 10 str 8 no save attacks, with re-rolls to hit at initiative 6 WS 7.

Theres about 25ish points (abbadon being the more expensive) between them. And look at the difference.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I can see what you mean, although Abaddon has higher stats than Calgar (But then again he has had 10k years more experience than Calgar  ) But can Abaddon have an equivalent to Calgars Honour Guard? I don't know about Abaddons special rules as I'm not a chaos player. 
I do like the tactic of using the Land Raider. Are there any other useful tactics?
And what's everyones opinion on Antilochus armour? Without it his save is 3+, with it is 2+, at an extra 15 points. Worth it? I would think so...


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

You need to remove those stats, its against GW IP.

Abaddon on a toe to toe beats Calgar, but the honour guard give him a little bit of an edge, unless facing a unit of chaos themies, who are just awesome and cheaper than their loyalists brothers.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry, didnt realise that...Makes sense really lol
Thanks for heads up


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Abaddon can have his own counters in a termie unit that comes with him, such as khorne termies with the additional attack, slaanesh termies whos power weapons will hit before the honor guard, nurgle so that your honor guard are wounding on 5+, or Tzeentch which just gives you a 4+ invul, and can come out around equal to honor guard.


----------



## geenareeno (Jun 18, 2009)

wow 15 points to make a 4+ to a 3+ but for orks its 5 pts to make a 6+ to a 4+. i know marneus is a little more valuable than an ork but still.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

geenareeno said:


> wow 15 points to make a 3+ to a 2+ but for orks its 5 pts to make a 6+ to a 4+. i know marneus is a little more valuable than an ork but still.


Fix'd.
It also gives you a 5+ invulnerable (he's already got a 4+ invul) and a Teleport Homer.


----------

